

FPGA Stereo Vision Project - david4096
http://danstrother.com/2011/01/24/fpga-stereo-vision-project/

======
samirk
Very interesting, but seems outdates. Also couldn't find a link to the code.

~~~
Create
<https://bitbucket.org/danstrother/dls_cores>

